# Brother for Maccabee?



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently submitted an application to adopt this little guy: Boo. He is beautiful, and based on the description he sounds like he would be a good fit for our family. Keep your fingers, toes, paws, etc. crossed that Maccabee gets a brother!


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

He's gorgeous! Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Saw him the other day and sent up prayers for a wonderful new family for Boo! Best wishes and positive thoughts that Maccabee will have a new brother very soon!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a wonderful little guy! I hope your application is accepted and he gets to join your fabulous family.  -Jeanne-


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurie, they would be stupid not to give Boo to you. IMO.:director:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Laurie, :clap2:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I saw him the other day on the site. That would be so wonderful... I have my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

We've got everything crossed, Laurie. Hope your wishes come true. He's adorable. Best of luck.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope everything works out for you, Laurie. Thank you for considering adopting a rescued Havanese!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Boo is so cute! My fingers are crossed for you, he sounds so wonderful!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope you get him!!!! He is cute


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Everything crossed here!!! While i have tremendous respect for other people who do rescues, i have never felt tempted for myself... Until I saw THAT dog!!! I don't know why, but his little face just spoke to me! I sure hope you get him. It would be SO nice to know where he ended up and be able to hear updates about him!


----------

